# μικρός είναι ο γύρος της σάρκας, τελεύει γρήγορα



## altan (Mar 1, 2016)

"μικρός είναι ο γύρος της σάρκας, τελεύει γρήγορα"

Hi friends,
I could not find out what did Kazantzakis mean with those words. Would you like to help me?


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2016)

In short, it means that "the journey of life is short, and ends quickly". Or, in Turkish (a somewhat more faithful translation:) ): _*Bedenin gezisi kısa, çabuk biter*_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2016)

Εδώ:

ο γύρος = ο κύκλος
η σάρκα = το σώμα
τελεύω = τελειώνω

άρα...

... μικρός είναι ο κύκλος του σώματος, τελειώνει γρήγορα...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2016)

So, you think that γύρος here is the circle of life? Because I don't read γύρος as κύκλος here, but as ταξίδι, βόλτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2016)

Is there an actual difference between _κύκλος της ζωής_ and _ταξίδι της ζωής_; (Βόλτα = γύρος, anyway.)

But I see your point. However, though life isn't actually a circle (we don't finish where we started), we speak of the life's circle for humans too, don't we?


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2016)

Ο Peter Bien μεταφράζει με λόγια αγγλικά και δεν διακινδυνεύει:

the fleshly round is not very extensive; it comes quickly to an end


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2016)

daeman said:


> *...
> *
> _Before the Rain_, The circle is not round.
> 
> ...



We all make our rounds. And our round in this earthly round, in the roundabout of life, although it's not a full circle.

Ο βίος βραχύς. Vita brevis.


----------



## altan (Mar 1, 2016)

I thank you all dear friends.


----------



## altan (Mar 1, 2016)

Gerçekten güzel bir çeviri olmuş. (Fakat "gezesi" değil, "gezisi".)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2016)

Teşekkürler, kusura bakmayın, düzeltim :) Neyse, _acele yürüyen yolda kalır _denmez mi?


----------



## altan (Mar 1, 2016)

:)) Türkçeyi nerede öğrendiniz?


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2016)

...
Ίντα 'χετε γυρού γυρού - Νίκος Ξυλούρης






Ίντα 'χετε γυρού γυρού
κι είναι βαριά η καρδιά σας
δεν τρώτε και δεν πίνετε
και δε χαροκοπάτε
πριν να 'ρθει ο Χάρος να μας βρει
να μασε διαγουμίσει
να διαγουμίσει τσι γενιές
και να διαλέξει τς άντρες
και πάρει νιους για τ' άρματα


Κι από γενιές επόμενες
και γέννες λεβεντάδων

Ars longa.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2016)

altan said:


> :)) Türkçeyi nerede öğrendiniz?


Burada, yani Yunanistan'da. Çok kötü olduğu için sormadığınızı umuyorum!


----------



## altan (Mar 1, 2016)

Bravo.


----------

